# A real passion!



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to share with you some aspect of a very passionate hobby and what I'm doing... Here is some aspect of my installations: 

The first stage: Sowing flasks, protocormes development.







Second stage: Repleate protocorms and seedling development....






Third stage: Those are the one I did take out off flask in the last few week, they are put under a little tent for few weeks. They have to be acclimatizing to the new area....






Fourth stage: The babies from last spring are put in the greenhouse with other..... 





Enjoy and happy growing!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonderful documentation Jean-Pierre: Is this still just a hobby or more?? do you have a lab? Do you have space?? All those plant(let)s will grow :drool: !!!??? Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap::clap:Well done! Looking good! CONGRATS!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW..!! Are all of them slippers..?  BTW, are those seedling in the 3rd pic (planted in the deep red plastic pots) slippers too?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 20, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Wonderful documentation Jean-Pierre: Is this still just a hobby or more?? do you have a lab? Do you have space?? All those plant(let)s will grow :drool: !!!??? Jean



Hi! Jean, It is a passion!... 

Here is my home made laminar flow... I'm using a bedroom in the basement as laboratory and where my flasks shelves are too...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 20, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> WOW..!! Are all of them slippers..?  BTW, are those seedling in the 3rd pic (planted in the deep red plastic pots) slippers too?



Yes I'm only doing and working on Phragmipediums....


----------



## Hien (Jul 20, 2008)

inspiring indeed.
I feel bad about my insect infected plants.


----------



## Candace (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. What kind of medium due you put your compots in?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool; I have never seen an orchid growing operation before. Thanks for posting your pictures!

Joanne


----------



## John M (Jul 20, 2008)

Man! What a lot of work! It certainly is a passion! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a business also, true? I would love to visit and help you make some new space by taking some plants to visit the USA!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2008)

Most impressive, and quite a passion! But what are you going to do with all those plants???


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 21, 2008)

NYEric said:


> It's a business also, true? I would love to visit and help you make some new space by taking some plants to visit the USA!



I’m offering my plants once a year in spring just before our orchids society show in March, and newly I do have few demands for my list at the same occasion now. If you consider this as a business, I’m still a hobbyist 360 days a year! 
But it is true than I’m planning to do something in a near future...


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 21, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Most impressive, and quite a passion! But what are you going to do with all those plants???



I’m keeping a maximum of 10 seedlings from a cross, to get one or two maximum nice and fertile one to keep going in my hybridization program.... Others.... Depend! From now trade, gifts and sales...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I’m offering my plants once a year in spring just before our orchids society show in March, and newly I do have few demands for my list at the same occasion now. If you consider this as a business, I’m still a hobbyist 360 days a year!
> But it is true than I’m planning to do something in a near future...


Which show, when and where?! :ninja: Sounds like time for a road-trip! :wink:

Good Luck, I'm sure the Canadian phrag enthusiasts will go crazy for your plants.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 21, 2008)

Wish I had the space...I think I would like to get into orchid breeding. For now I have to stick to my iris breeding. Impressive set-up!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 22, 2008)

Candace said:


> Thanks for the pics. What kind of medium due you put your compots in?



All my orchids are I'm in the same mix, mostly base on Chilean sphagnum moss with lots of perlite, with a small amount of fir bark and charcoal....


----------

